# ID this caterpillar please



## Spursup (Jul 4, 2018)

My guess is Sod webworm, cutworm, or armyworn? I sprayed imadipro and talstar 2 days ago. Hope that will get rid of these monsters. Thanks


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Looks like army to me.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Army worm. I would treat your entire lawn with a Spectracide Triazicide . You will need to do it every 2 weeks. That's an adult so you have hit 14-22 days of growth. If you see one, You have more. trust me they can eat your entire lawn over night.

73.7 KB the-fall-armyworm-faos-programme-for-action-3-638.jpg Check Error 


You better get on it quick !! Look for white patches under your gutters and landscaping. That's the eggs. Get a liquid bug killer. I use a standard Ortho Bug defense spray.

92.8 KB army-worm-eggs.jpg Check Error


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

I'd ask @testdepth. Based on his experience, he's probably become the worm ID expert. Do you live near a supersod farm?


----------



## testdepth (Jul 11, 2018)

That appears to be a cutworm.

I sprayed my yard with Bifenthrin spray that I bought at Tractor Supply. It will cost most everything that crawls or hops. Soft bodied worms are not hard to kill. You have to spray when they are active. So called experts will say Sod Web Worms and Army worms are most active early in the morning or late evening. My personal experience here in South East GA is that they are most active between 1pm to 4pm. The easiest way to tell how big your problem is: 1 gallon bucket of water and dish soap. Pour the mixture at any time of the day and the irritated worms will crawl to the top trying to get away from the soapy water. Spray them when they are active and kill them with extreme prejudice!


----------



## Spursup (Jul 4, 2018)

thanks to all for your help!


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I seem to be having good luck with Spinosad. Regular pesticides weren't working, and after some research and a talk with an Entomologist I tried the Spinosad. It is a slightly slower kill but in lab tests worked significantly better than Bifen. And bonus, it's non toxic if you aren't a bug.


----------

